# Adding sweetness without sweetner



## Morph699 (2/11/16)

hey guys,

does anyone know how to add a decent sweetness without using sweetners?

ive tried all the wizards but still not getting the sweetness that one gets when buying certain flavours, these are the ones ive tried:

AAA Magic Mask Concentrate (FA) 
Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA) 
Flavor Toner/ Enhancer Concentrate (FW) 
Marshmallow Concentrate (FA) 
Meringue Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
MTS Vape Wizard Concentrate (FA) 
Sweetener Concentrate (TFA)
Vanillin 10 Concentrate (TFA)


----------



## Greyz (2/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know how to add a decent sweetness without using sweetners?
> 
> ...



From what I have read and seen mentioned in many YT videos is that commercial juices use a ton of sweetener in them. So I would assume you not going to get the same level of sweetness without adding copious amounts of EM/Sucralose/Sweetener.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (2/11/16)

aah ok but at the same time would adding cookie dough or similar work the same?


----------



## Greyz (2/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> aah ok but at the same time would adding cookie dough or similar work the same?



I can't see cookie dough adding sweetness but more a dough/cake texture and taste. 
Personally I use Marshmallow and Cotton Candy when I want to add extra sweetness as well as mouthfeel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/16)

This is an interesting question and I'm intrigued to read the replies. For myself, I don't want to use tons of sweetener. Fortunately I don't vape commercial juices so I haven't become accustomed to sickly sweetness. I don't find my DIY juices to lack sweetness. But if I did, I'd follow the suggestions of folks like Wayne and HIC who advocate adding sweetness via flavours. HIC, for eg, suggests adding small amounts of flavours like Lychee or Pear or Anise to sweeten mixes. 

There are flavours like Honey or Maple Syrup which will add even more sweetness. Paradoxically, one of the reasons I've held off on buying FA Maple Syrup thus far has been that very reason: that it adds sweetness. I don't feel my DIY mixes need it. Quite the contrary, I'm looking for a more savoury feel. Flavorah Brie Cheese and Cap Bacon ftw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (2/11/16)

Greyz said:


> I can't see cookie dough adding sweetness but more a dough/cake texture and taste.
> Personally I use Marshmallow and Cotton Candy when I want to add extra sweetness as well as mouthfeel.



thanks for the advise, i'll look into those.



RichJB said:


> This is an interesting question and I'm intrigued to read the replies. For myself, I don't want to use tons of sweetener. Fortunately I don't vape commercial juices so I haven't become accustomed to sickly sweetness. I don't find my DIY juices to lack sweetness. But if I did, I'd follow the suggestions of folks like Wayne and HIC who advocate adding sweetness via flavours. HIC, for eg, suggests adding small amounts of flavours like Lychee or Pear or Anise to sweeten mixes.
> 
> There are flavours like Honey or Maple Syrup which will add even more sweetness. Paradoxically, one of the reasons I've held off on buying FA Maple Syrup thus far has been that very reason: that it adds sweetness. I don't feel my DIY mixes need it. Quite the contrary, I'm looking for a more savoury feel. Flavorah Brie Cheese and Cap Bacon ftw.



omw bacon and brie wow that sounds awesome. my mouth is watering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> omw bacon and brie wow that sounds awesome. my mouth is watering.



When NotCharlesManson tried it, I think it was his eyes that were watering. Seriously, don't use these flavours. They sound nice but are not recommended.


----------



## Morph699 (2/11/16)

RichJB said:


> When NotCharlesManson tried it, I think it was his eyes that were watering. Seriously, don't use these flavours. They sound nice but are not recommended.



aah ok. I guess certain foods should stay that way.


----------



## Pindyman (7/11/16)

Mind if I ask what specific flavor u are going for....

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (7/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know how to add a decent sweetness without using sweetners?
> 
> ...


Give capella super sweet a go.

It's super concentrated and works like a charm. 

Start at like 0.2%

I have used it a fair amount and haven't felt like it's a coil killer either.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Give capella super sweet a go.
> It's super concentrated and works like a charm.
> Start at like 0.2%



Thank you I just ordered myself some as well as some Cake Batter Dip just for good measure.


----------

